# I need recommendation for new speaker setup 2.1/5.1



## Eroticus (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello

My Logitech Z-5500 finally  died after 10++ long years.

So i'm thinking about new speakers, 

1. I prefer speakers without built in sound card
2. I don't really care about 5.1
3. I prefer something not big, my room and desk not that big.

I think i will wait till black Friday, i don't really care about the price tag, but Amazon should ship this product to my Country.

For now i'm thinking about these ones.

*Creative T4W 2.1*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EVWXAEQ/?tag=tec06d-20

*Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Speaker System*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IE8Z4Q/?tag=tec06d-20

Thanks guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2017)

Logitech Z5500


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/z333-2-1-pc-speaker-system-with-subwoofer

these are good for the price


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2017)

I think the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 are still the best bang for the buck ($150 USD for non-BT, $180 USD for BT) in the computer speaker space.  It only supports analog input though (3.5mm stereo).  Onboard is fine to drive it.

Amazon linky for non-BT: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## mad1394 (Nov 10, 2017)

Have a look at edifier's lineup. I recommend the Edifier S730D.
http://www.edifier.com/int/en/speakers/s730-2.1-gaming-speakers


----------



## xrror (Nov 10, 2017)

I have a z-5500 and love it - how did yours die? I'm sad knowing that eventually mine will likely die too.

I've actually found parts for the z-5500's floating around on ebay, but I dunno what the failure modes for these are so I don't know what to recommend if you want to try and fix it.

Haha, if you're trashing your old ones let me know where you live so I can camp around your curbside =D


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Nov 10, 2017)

AudioEngine 5+, price went down $100.00
I have them paired with a SVS PB1000 10-inch 300 Watt Powered Subwoofer
Both hooked up to an Asus soar sound card.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

xrror said:


> I have a z-5500 and love it - how did yours die? I'm sad knowing that eventually mine will likely die too.
> 
> I've actually found parts for the z-5500's floating around on ebay, but I dunno what the failure modes for these are so I don't know what to recommend if you want to try and fix it.
> 
> Haha, if you're trashing your old ones let me know where you live so I can camp around your curbside =D



1 year ago at winter, electricity jumped and fuse burned i switched it and they worked 1 more year, today electricity jumped again , i tired to switch the fuse but this didn't help.

Faraway , Israel  Sub going to the Car, I need sub anyway, about the speakers i have no idea.



Robert Bourgoin said:


> AudioEngine 5+, price went down $100.00
> I have them paired with a SVS PB1000 10-inch 300 Watt Powered Subwoofer
> Both hooked up to an Asus soar sound card.


I prefer something smaller i have really small desk.




mad1394 said:


> Have a look at edifier's lineup. I recommend the Edifier S730D.
> http://www.edifier.com/int/en/speakers/s730-2.1-gaming-speakers


Looks really nice but amazon won't ship it to my Country.




FordGT90Concept said:


> I think the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 are still the best bang for the buck ($150 USD for non-BT, $180 USD for BT) in the computer speaker space.  It only supports analog input though (3.5mm stereo).  Onboard is fine to drive it.
> 
> Amazon linky for non-BT: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20


Yep i have it on my wishlist but shipping is like 100$ more over Bose and Creative.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Logitech Z5500


Not for sale anymore, and i want to try something new... =]


----------



## xrror (Nov 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Sub going to the Car, I need sub anyway, about the speakers i have no idea.


haha, glad nothing is going to waste then =D

The center channel speaker is supposedly rated for 188 watts (?!! maybe RMS?) and the surrounds 62 watts so if anything don't throw them away - you can use them on any other sub/amp as normal speakers.

lol or put them in your car and make your ears bleed with treble  Good Luck!


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

xrror said:


> haha, glad nothing is going to waste then =D
> 
> The center channel speaker is supposedly rated for 188 watts (?!! maybe RMS?) and the surrounds 62 watts so if anything don't throw them away - you can use them on any other sub/amp as normal speakers.
> 
> lol or put them in your car and make your ears bleed with treble  Good Luck!



I prefer listening to the Engine, but why not haha  and Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm still using X-230s


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Yep i have it on my wishlist but shipping is like 100$ more over Bose and Creative.


The price I saw for Creative was $250 w/o shipping.  If including the shipping, Klipsch ends up costing the same, Klipsch is still better.

There was a third party seller on Amazon that's selling a bundle.  They might ship internationally cheaper than Amazon does too:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQOC40C/?tag=tec06d-20

Maybe you can buy Klipsch locally?
http://klipsch.co.il/Klipsch/


----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2017)

Still using Klipsch ProMedia 2.1. I've had them sense before my 939 AMD socket so the was 2004.


----------



## basco (Nov 10, 2017)

i am listening to music and play games(25m² room) with creative T3 and T6 since years and i like them just 1 thing that should not be is this:
i have this on the T6 so they did not update this problem since its existing. my T3 is working since 6 years.

https://www.google.at/search?client.....0.2.193...0i7i30k1j0i8i7i30k1.0.DQPxBxQuy-c


and with Bose you cannot go wrong

if ya dont mind cables:  T3 with cables:
https://geizhals.at/creative-gigawo...c=uk&hloc=eu&v=e&togglecountry=set#filterform


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

basco said:


> i am listening to music and play games(25m² room) with creative T3 and T6 since years and i like them just 1 thing that should not be is this:
> i have this on the T6 so they did not update this problem since its existing. my T3 is working since 6 years.
> 
> https://www.google.at/search?client.....0.2.193...0i7i30k1j0i8i7i30k1.0.DQPxBxQuy-c
> ...



Yes but i saw now that boss does not have Optical cable connection and it has build in sound card, maybe i should take higher class Boss product or something ?



FordGT90Concept said:


> The price I saw for Creative was $250 w/o shipping.  If including the shipping, Klipsch ends up costing the same, Klipsch is still better.
> 
> There was a third party seller on Amazon that's selling a bundle.  They might ship internationally cheaper than Amazon does too:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQOC40C/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...



This item does not ship to Ashqelon, Israel.

Amazon has cheapest shipping in last ~5years and pre paid taxes that why i like them.

(Shipping companies like DHL / UPS are stealing extra cash if you didn't pre paid the taxes... "for the job".


----------



## R00kie (Nov 10, 2017)

Or build your own setup?
Don't lock yourself in with proprietary stuff.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Or build your own setup?
> Don't lock yourself in with proprietary stuff.


Too many choices, this will drive me crazy ....



Guys what do you think about these ones.

Klipsch The Sixes Powered Monitor – Ebony 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075JMBWVQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2017)

*Z506 5.1 SURROUND SOUND SPEAKER SYSTEM*
own one, purchased 2012... still sound like brand new !

Regards,


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

peche said:


> *Z506 5.1 SURROUND SOUND SPEAKER SYSTEM*
> own one, purchased 2012... still sound like brand new !
> 
> Regards,



Yep i know but this won't be upgrade over Z5500 or at last something in same level.

Thank you anyway, i think i already said i don't really care about the price(music is life and anyway i'm buying speakers once in 10 years)


----------



## ASOT (Nov 10, 2017)

Simple,Z906


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Yep i know but this won't be upgrade over Z5500 or at last something in same level.
> 
> Thank you anyway, i think i already said i don't really care about the price(music is life and anyway i'm buying speakers once in 10 years)


Said that, 

*Companion® 5 multimedia speaker system*


----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2017)

If price is not a concern you can do much better than the z5500 yo got room for a small amp and monitor speakers?


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

Jetster said:


> If price is not a concern you can do much better than the z5500 yo got room for a small amp and monitor speakers?


Maximum i will change the desk if the speakers going to worth it... =]


*Audioengine HD6 woth over
Audioengine A5+ ?*


----------



## R00kie (Nov 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Too many choices, this will drive me crazy ....


It wont, if you have a limit on your budget.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> It wont, if you have a limit on your budget.



Something like that ?

*Polk Audio PSW505 12-Inch Powered Subwoofe*
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000092TT0/?tag=tec06d-20*

*Polk Audio Atrium 6 Speakers (Pair, Black)*
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00378KMGE/?tag=tec06d-20*

Do you know some strong Amplifier / receiver ?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2017)

How about something like the Yamaha AU671


----------



## R00kie (Nov 10, 2017)

If you want to go all out, I can recommend this one:
https://uk.yamaha.com/en/products/audio_visual/hifi_components/a-s701/index.html
This one is about 500 buckaroos, but if thats too much you can always scale it down, theres also a 501 and a 301, if youre not an audophile, you wont notice a difference between them.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

Jetster said:


> How about something like the Yamaha AU671


Looks nice but does not shipping to Israel.



gdallsk said:


> If you want to go all out, I can recommend this one:
> https://uk.yamaha.com/en/products/audio_visual/hifi_components/a-s701/index.html
> This one is about 500 buckaroos, but if thats too much you can always scale it down, theres also a 501 and a 301, if youre not an audophile, you wont notice a difference between them.


Are you sure ? 800$ on Amazon....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MXUCR5G/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## R00kie (Nov 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Are you sure ? 800$ on Amazon....


Like I said, there are models slightly lower priced, the only difference is the RMS power output and extra inputs, have a look at the A-S501, there's more than enough oomph to power any set of speakers.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 10, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 are still the best bang for the buck ($150 USD for non-BT, $180 USD for BT) in the computer speaker space.  It only supports analog input though (3.5mm stereo).  Onboard is fine to drive it.
> 
> Amazon linky for non-BT: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20



even more so with those who cannot spare the space.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey mate are you sure they really died? I'm pretty sure that they haven't!

I have an identical system and it ''died'' twice.

Turned out that I had only to replace this one fuse into the subwoofer.

It's really cheap, in fact I had to buy a little box of 10 to use only one, then a couple of years later I had to use another one and now I have 8 left. The entire box costed around €1 or thereabouts.

Only make sure they're 4 AMP if you're in USA  on 110V or 2 AMP if you're in Europe in a country with 240V supply. Either case they have to be marked ''slo-blo'' as well (otherwise they won't last and your sound will ''die'' again till you purchase another fuse)..







Post or pm if if you need more info, because it'd be a pity to buy a new sound system just because of this!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2017)

This is how to change the fuse.










Do it before buying a new system. The Z-5500's aren't worthy of replacement. 
And it's not worth to scrap them over a fuse which is easy to replace and costs less than a dollar.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 10, 2017)

Yep i know.. I already said that  > Electricity jumped 1 year ago and fuse burned , system worked 1 more year but a day ago electricity jumped again , i had extra fuses but always when i put new one and turn on the system there a flash... (fuse burns)


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 10, 2017)

I would consider the Vanatoo Transparent One or Zero.  For compact sound without a sub these are unlikely to be beat.  At this point you should consider stands to get the most out of the speakers and correctly aim them for best effect.

Edit: I just noticed the little popup the seller won't ship to Israel.  They do a good job hiding that on you.  Sorry.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 11, 2017)

This is my pre-final wish list... should i get it now ? or wait for the Black Friday ? and something maybe is missing or something i should change ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 11, 2017)

I own edifier e3100 and I'm really impressed. Its not big but has a big sound and crystal clear quality. I think its because the DA chip they included its used in hi fi systems. Nevertheless, there are so many options out there...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's my issue with the A 570. It's a analog amp. So you will be using the sound card in your PC. Which allows for electronic noise. Why not get an amp with a DAC ? Then the amp does the prossing USB to amp or HDMI to amp. They make small units. Unless you want a full size AVR then I wouldn't get a Yamaha


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 11, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Here's my issue with the A 570. It's a analog amp. So you will be using the DAC in your PC. Which allows for electronic noise. Why not get an amp with a DAC ? Then the amp does the prossing USB to amp or HDMI to amp. They make small units. Unless you want a full size AVR then I wouldn't get a Yamaha


Sound card won't fix that problem ?  and yeah maybe i will get the A-S801 with 32bit / 384khz dac , it's around 700$ on ebay brand new from some Japanese seller.

And i don't really know how good or bad Yamaha drivers....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> This is my pre-final wish list... should i get it now ? or wait for the Black Friday ? and something maybe is missing ? something i should change ?
> 
> Thanks guys.


a) I imagine the shipping is atrocious on that lot.
b) You definitely don't need a $800 receiver for this.
c) Unless you're going to dedicate an HDMI cable from your video card or onboard just for audio to the receiver, getting it an audio signal is going to be complicated (most receivers are all digital or all analog, they don't bridge).  Ideally, you'd be using an HDMI monitor as well.
d) Monster Cable is usually a rip off.  All you need is a RCA male-male cable of suitable length. The cable only carries signal, no power.
e) If you're seriously okay with blowing $1300+ on computer speakers, you should seriously consider an Edifier S730 system.
f) If you're dead set on the receiver route, I highly recommend getting a bi-amp receiver (usually sold as 5.1) with bi-amp satellites (the RTI A3 are bi-amp).  I also recommend buying Monoprice banana plugs to make plugging them in super easy.  Also consider 12g wire but fewer feet (100 is a lot).


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 11, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> a) I imagine the shipping is atrocious on that lot.
> b) You definitely don't need a $800 receiver for this.
> c) Unless you're going to dedicate an HDMI cable from your video card or onboard just for audio to the receiver, getting it an audio signal is going to be complicated (most receivers are all digital or all analog, they don't bridge).  Ideally, you'd be using an HDMI monitor as well.
> d) Monster Cable is usually a rip off.  All you need is a RCA male-male cable of suitable length. The cable only carries signal, no power.
> ...



a) ~2300 USD include the shipping and taxes, once in 10 years is fine , any way i really like music and i'm probably wasting much more money on just Games for PC.(10y)
b) stereo amplifier not receiver ... ( Stereo audio 2.0)
c) I'm going to use Optical connection ( Sound card > amplifier)
d/f) Thanks !
e) I can't get this product ( They don't ship or sale it in my Country, I have same problem with Fanatec :'( .)


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2017)

Your quickly learning that sound gets really technical. Way more than video. Take your time. Go listen and talk to the professionals. A sound card will work but when it's inside your PC case it will receive electronic noise from other components. Unless it's shielded. But sense you buying an amp might as well buy one with a DAC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> b) stereo amplifier not receiver ... ( Stereo audio 2.0)


The Yamaha A-S701 doesn't support bi-amplification.



Eroticus said:


> c) I'm going to use Optical connection ( Sound card > amplifier)


Although this would work, I don't recommend it.  HDMI is definitely the preferred way to transmit audio these days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2017)

I did some digging and stereo amplifiers don't support bi-amping.  Some support bi-wiring but that's not the same.  If you want to bi-amp your loudspeakers, you're going to need at least a 4.1 receiver that supports it.  I think you'll find they're pretty cheap because they're mass produced where stereo amplifers...not so much.

Receivers definitely have a preference for HDMI and, complicating matters, a lot of computer HDMI ports/devices like to go off if there's only audio on it.  Do you have an HDMI monitor?


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 11, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I did some digging and stereo amplifiers don't support bi-amping.  Some support bi-wiring but that's not the same.  If you want to bi-amp your loudspeakers, you're going to need at least a 4.1 receiver that supports it.  I think you'll find they're pretty cheap because they're mass produced where stereo amplifers...not so much.
> 
> Receivers definitely have a preference for HDMI and, complicating matters, a lot of computer HDMI ports/devices like to go off if there's only audio on it.  Do you have an HDMI monitor?


Thanks but i never used a HDMI, I'm using DP in last ~7 years ... or something like that...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2017)

Just get a USB DAC with speaker plug in the back


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2017)

I'd probably go with the Onkyo TX-NR555.  You'll have to plug it in via optical cable if you don't want to use HDMI.

I selected that one specifically because it bi-amps and it's power rating is blow that of your speakers.  You should be able to crank it to the max and it won't blow those RTI A3 loudspeakers.  Because it's 7.2, even with bi-amping, you could do up to 5.2.


Here's the banana plugs I was talking about:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097JLQVC/?tag=tec06d-20

50' of 12AWG speaker wire:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UNGJF6/?tag=tec06d-20

Those things take a long time to cut, prepare, and install but once it's all done, they're amazing (like professional grade, low impedance, cables).


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 12, 2017)

Bose companion 5. Bose speakers are some of the best.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Bose companion 5. Bose speakers are some of the best.


 You serious? They are terrible overpriced, gimmicky crap


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm starting to get convinced that video is mandatory for HDMI.  Audio is an add-on.  Unless you want to add an HDMI monitor to your setup (or change one of your montiors to HDMI), you'll have to use optical audio to drive it.  I'd just use the onboard optical audio...make sure it has it and you have a spare cable for it.

Optical is okay for stereo but certainly not ideal.  I wouldn't recommend trying to do 5.1 with optical because it's lossy.

If you're buying this stuff from USA and shipping it to Israel, you may be able to take advantage of Black Friday deals to get better prices.  Thing is, usually what is on Black Friday sales is discontinued our outgoing models.  With loudspeakers and subwoofers, that doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep Optical will be fine with Stereo. and i will try to get Yamaha A-S801 with USB DAC.

Thanks for the cables, but these ones aren't better ?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I52I2PU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2017)

Yamaha A-S801 supports plugging directly into a computer via USB-A to USB-B cable.  You don't need a separate DAC.  The driver it needs is here.


12 AWG is better than 16 AWG so, no.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 12, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yamaha A-S801 supports plugging directly into a computer via USB-A to USB-B cable.  You don't need a separate DAC.  Pretty much any DAC you buy will be crap compared to the one in that unit unless you're prepared to blow hundreds of dollars on one (and to be perfectly honest it's extremely unlikely you'll hear the difference).
> 
> 
> 12 AWG is better than 16 AWG so, no.



I didn't mean about the size, i mean more about easy to use and finished look....

*GearIT 12AWG Premium Heavy Duty Braided Speaker Wire (6 Feet)*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071L374DN/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2017)

I did an edit about DAC above in case you missed it...

All you need is a wire cutter and stripper.  Clean cut the cable, separate the + and - by tearing them apart, strip the end of each, unscrew the banana plug, shove the striped cable inside, fan out the strands, then screw the banaplug cover back on, then do the last few steps to the other one.  Rince and repeat 3 more times for two cables.  They look way better than that plastic garbage and likely work better too because they're completely gold plated.  Best part is, the plugs and cable are reusable.  If something happens to them, just take the plug off, cut the wire clean, and use the same plug lower down on the cable where it is still in good shape.

Video if you prefer that:








Recommend closed-type. Jump to 2 minutes in.  He does the + and - in 1.75 minutes.  You can reasonably have two completed cables done in 10 minutes.

The stuff I linked before, you could have two 25' cables for $27.  You can cut the cables to whatever length you need and keep the left over cables for future projects.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2017)

Is there no place in Israel for you to actually listen to some of these?  What about http://www.audiophile.co.il/? (Google maps) http://www.audioclub.co.il/
You've bounced around between different types of speakers, but I don't see a realization from you that they're different.  Although its been years since I've listened to them, Klipsch speakers to me have always been very bright and boomy.  I will admit that I like speakers with a strong midrange, like Polk speakers.  I find Bose to be - well - fuzzy/manipulated???
I also think you need to consider how the speakers were designed.  If they were designed for a listener to be a certain distance away, then using them at the wrong distance could affect how they sound.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is there no place in Israel for you to actually listen to some of these?  What about http://www.audiophile.co.il/? (Google maps) http://www.audioclub.co.il/
> You've bounced around between different types of speakers, but I don't see a realization from you that they're different.  Although its been years since I've listened to them, Klipsch speakers to me have always been very bright and boomy.  I will admit that I like speakers with a strong midrange, like Polk speakers.  I find Bose to be - well - fuzzy/manipulated???
> I also think you need to consider how the speakers were designed.  If they were designed for a listener to be a certain distance away, then using them at the wrong distance could affect how they sound.


Far away from me, double price and probably does not have products i want...

That why i trust on recommendations and reviews.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, I have a little problem , all Yamaha sound amps support only 110v.

*3kw Step Up and Down Electrical Power Voltage Converter Transformer*

Would help me ? this won't be dangerous  ? (S801 rated ~270w)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252044359467


nvm, my country has 220v/50hz and voltage converter only convert voltages..


How bad or good are Klipsch The Sixes ? + sub.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JMBWVQ/?tag=tec06d-20 ?


I can also get the AS701 from my own country it's around ~1150 USD but not the AS801 it's around ~1950 USD here. "100$" MSRP. :'(


----------



## AsRock (Nov 17, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I did some digging and stereo amplifiers don't support bi-amping.  Some support bi-wiring but that's not the same.  If you want to bi-amp your loudspeakers, you're going to need at least a 4.1 receiver that supports it.  I think you'll find they're pretty cheap because they're mass produced where stereo amplifers...not so much.
> 
> Receivers definitely have a preference for HDMI and, complicating matters, a lot of computer HDMI ports/devices like to go off if there's only audio on it.  Do you have an HDMI monitor?



Bi wiring is a waste, in fact it makes no sense at all as the amp has to sent the same signal twice.

If he's just going use optical maybe he can ebay a good second hand AV, which with some good hunting will find them way capable and then some.

I find optical clearer but lacks the bass that analog has.


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Logitech Z5500


+1 Buy another Z5500 setup.  Z5500 is the best.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 18, 2017)

@Eroticus  Humor me and restate what your use case, budget, and desires are here.  Reading through since I last posted there are some discrepancies I would like to delve into before making a qualified recommendation.

That said I think there is a fair amount of improvement which could be introduced to your pre-buy list and I think this could be corrected for less money, potentially.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 18, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> @Eroticus  Humor me and restate what your use case, budget, and desires are here.  Reading through since I last posted there are some discrepancies I would like to delve into before making a qualified recommendation.
> 
> That said I think there is a fair amount of improvement which could be introduced to your pre-buy list and I think this could be corrected for less money, potentially.




Around 0~2500$ USD include shipping and taxes (+17%)
---------------------------------------------






+Yamaha A-S701


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 19, 2017)

Are there even any good wall mountable speakers like Altec Lansing MX5021 used to be? These were like one of very rare wall mountable speakers (satellites). I can't understand why is wall mounting such damn exotic feature. I like my desk clean so I have monitor and speakers on the wall. Which means it's almost impossible to find new speakers for me. For no my MX5021 are still working, but they are also like 10 years old if not more and I fear the day will come when they'll die.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 19, 2017)

Outside of higher end home theater or specialty jobs (WAF) much use is made of floor stands.  The other side of this is wall mounted brackets that lock the speaker safely in place.

I'm doing some shipping/tax calculations and will post a list later today within the stated budget.  Actually there may be two lists; one full haul off Amazon and the other from multiple places.


----------

